# OFA URC-9950 remote to control multiple receivers ?



## SGordon (Mar 30, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I recently purchased a Mosiac (OFA) URC-9950 remote. So far I've been very happy with it, except for one minor problem. I have 3 receivers in my living room : a 501, a 508, and a 6000. Naturally each one's remote is set to a different address (1,7 and 12 currently). When entering the device codes into the remote, the usual 0775 code did not work. I tried it 3 times. Nada. From the mosaichelp site, I was able to download a code that works (1467). Slight problem, however - it works *too* well, controling all 3 receivers at once. So if I power one on, it powers them all on. If I stop a recording on one, it stops it on all (well, both, since the 6000 obviously doesn't record).

I have spent the past week searching through remote control help sites, and have found lots of information, but none of it so far has worked. I found one site that had a file of codes for pronto remotes which, after passing through various conversion programs, I was able to get a list of the discreet/advanced/EFC (I'm still not clear on what the difference is - the terms seem to be used interchangeably) codes, however none of them worked. I believe the reason for this may be because they were written to work with the 0775 device code. The discreet power codes for addresses 1 - 4 which I saw posted on one didn't work either, I'm guessing for the same reason, and in any case, I need codes for other things like changing channels and stopping recording.

An email written to [email protected] (given on the mosaichelp.com homepage) has received no reply, and calls to their customer service number given on the same page end in a message that the remote does not have live technical support and to please visit their site for support.

A friend bought the same remote when I did and has the same problem.

Surely, someone must have figured out how to get the OFA remotes to control the 501 and 508 DVRs on separate remote addresses ?

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated !

Thanks,
SGordon


----------



## SGordon (Mar 30, 2006)

Responding to my own message here in case someone else should look for this information later. By going to the ofausa.com website, I was able to send a customer service request looking for the codes (for my 501/508/6000 receivers). I finally received a response:

You need VCR codes
1944 (address 1), 1945 (address 2), 1946 (address 3)

In order to get these, go to the mosaichelp.com site, and go through the support pages to download the audio files to upgrade the remote. Choose the VCR section instead of the Satellite section, and there is an entry for Echostar (only the one, at least of this posting). It will include the codes you need. I then had to figure out which of the new codes corresponded to the device codes I needed, since it only gives the incredibly helpful description of "VCR1" "VCR2", etc.once they have downloaded For me at least, the codes mapped as follows:

VCR1 = 1944 (address 1)
VCR2 = 1950
VCR3 = 1945 (address 2)
VCR4 = 1946 (address 3)
VCR5 = 1953
VCR6 = 1943
VCR7 = 1955
VCR8 = 1947

This will give you most everything you need. For the rest of the functions (such as the skip forward and skip backward functions), you will have to go into Key Magic and enter the advanced function codes manually. After much experimentation I worked them all out. They are the same for at least addresses 1 and 2 (codes 1944 and 1945) and I'm guessing will be the same for address 3, although I haven't programmed that one yet. One thing I did notice was that if you look at the codes in sequential order, they are in groups of 8, which are repeated 4 times before proceeding to the next group of 8 (meaning there are 4 codes for each key). I just found that rather odd. I have included only 1 of the 4 entries for each function (the second entry for each as it happens), so if for some reason these don't work for you, then you might try one of the other 3 entries, by subtracting 8 (to get the 1st entry), or adding 8 or 16 (for the 3rd and 4th entries, respectively). For instance, Pause is Code 014, it is also codes 006, 022 and 030.

Code Key
240	0
146	1
114	2
210	3
019	4
243	5
083	6
147	7
115	8
211	9
206	# (Search)
110	* (PVR)
236	<<
076	>>
204	Arc Back
172	Arc Forward
080	Cancel
013	Dish Key
140	Dish Key
209	Down
144	Guide
018	Info
145	Left/Theme
051	Menu
046	Page Down
178	Page Down
078	Page Up
179	Page Up
014	Pause
050	Play
174	Power Off
242	Power On
082	Power On/Off
237	PVR
049	Recall
177	Record
017	Right/Browse
016	Select
238	Stop
142	Sys Info
176	TV/VCR
081	Up
208	View

You can assign those to any keys you like.

There, hopefully this will help the next person to come along looking for information on this remote. In fact, these device codes and function codes should work for most OFA remotes. The question is whether your remote includes them or has the ability to download them somehow. I never would have thought of using VCR codes !

I am now trying to find out the codes for the rest of my equipment that I've been unable to find. So far, no response, but we'll see....

- SGordon


----------

